# ConSew CSM 1000 Sewing Machine Motor on a Drill Press



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

Very interesting, please keep us posted how this works out in the long run.

The biggest potential issue I see is loss of torque at low rpm


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

I don't think it loses torque at low rpm. They state it as a DC servo motor. I suspect it is a 3 phase motor with a mini vfd type controller. Nearest I can tell, it is full torque at low speeds.


----------



## starkw1 (May 4, 2017)

fyi…

here are several that allow one to change speed with a simple rotary dial.

https://www.sewingmachinegallery.com/best-sewing-machine-servo-motor/


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you for that list. All of those machines have a lever that attaches to a foot pedal of sorts. What I need to do is sort out how to replace the hall sensor on mine with a potentiometer to eliminate the pedal.

Thanks again.


----------



## bobfromsanluis (Jul 23, 2016)

I came across a foot switch that you plug any tool into that you want to control with your foot, the one I got is "deadman" type, power on while your foot is putting weight on it, lift off and the power stops. I like a foot switch for the drill press, gives me both hands free, one for the lowering handles, the other to either help hold the item being drilled, or to clear chips or whatever. The DC motor idea is interesting, would be curious to see if that would work for a small shaper where you're not doing huge cuts with.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

I installed one on my four wheel grinder and I love it. Two of the wheels are CBN's and with slow speed I can sharpen without eating a lot of metal, or heating the metal as quickly.

Mine is an analog system controlled by a knob for speed and a toggle to control direction.


----------



## Samgar (Oct 19, 2018)

That sounds like a great use for this system. Initially I was looking for a potentiometer controlled unit but it wasn't available anymore. I would like to replace the hall sensor with a pot to make control more, controlled.


----------



## CStrawser (Apr 24, 2021)

I'm actually in the process of sorting this very issue out, for my mother's quilting machine. The goal, actually, is to ultimately make the entire thing computerized, using skills I've learned with my forays into 3D printing. Anyway, one solution I was considering was to use a microcomputer to process inputs from a two-position push button switch and a rheostat and output them as PWM to the input on the controller which is normally done by the Hall effect sensor. Has anyone already taken this, or another approach?


----------

